
The malware attack on Lake City, Florida, which paid ~$460K to free 16TB - green-eclipse
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/us/florida-ransom-hack.html
======
ktpsns
Wow, I find it very strange that public money is spent on ransom. If this
amount of money that was given to robbers would have been spent in IT
security, the town would have made a way better investment into its future.
Hopefully they now spend a similar amount of money into their IT sec.

